# THE SWEET SPOT at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

​
*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
October 11, 2018*

** * LAST-MINUTE OCTOBER AVAILABILITY * *​*Simply *email Murray* at [email protected] or *phone Murray* at (512) 587-7019 to get your October fishing plans finalized.

*OCTOBER AVAILABILITY*
*Arrive Fish / Depart*
Fri. 10/12 Sat. 10/13 (up to 6 guests)
Sat. 10/13 Sun. 10/14 (up to 12 guests)
Tue. 10/16 Wed. 10/17 (2 guests only)
Sun. 10/21 Mon. 10/22 (up to 4 guests)
Fri. 10/26 Sat. 10/27 (up to 4 guests)

*Lodging & 3 Meals*
$225/person each night + $13 hotel tax

*Fishing *(Live Bait NOT Included)*
2 Anglers: Full-Day = $600 Half-Day = $575
3 Anglers: Full-Day = $675 Half-Day = $600
4 Anglers: Full-Day = $775 Half-Day = $700

*THE GUIDE REPORT​**MONDAY - Oct 8th*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - It was Day #1 with todayâ€™s group, and we had some great weather and a strong bite all-day long. The redfish appear to be fairly active still, especially with things beginning to cool off a bit around here. As temperatures become even milder, weâ€™ll look for the redfish action to continue to be strong, and for the speckled trout bite to become quite impressive. Weâ€™ll be back after them tomorrow morning, and I hope things are just as good as they were today.






​
*Capt. Todd Jones* - Strong winds and huge tides scattered the fish, but we managed a few solid reds along with some black drum. Twenty minutes before heading in Terry set the hook on a fish that made the struggle a little more bearable - solid brute that stretched the tape right at 30-inches. I forgot my phone in the truck this morning, but I managed to get the guys to send me a picture.






​
*TUESDAY - Oct 9th*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - This morning was Day #2 for my group, and we spent the earliest part of it sitting around waiting for the thunderstorms and strong lightning to roll on by us so we could get out on the water and have some more fun. The storms quit, and we got on the fish again even though it was later in the morning than yesterday. I think today turned out even better than yesterday, but thatâ€™s just my opinion. Regardless of the number of fish boxed yesterday or today, everyone enjoyed their time fishing, and thatâ€™s what counts most in my book!






​
*Capt. Cody Spencer* - They always say that fish bite the best just before a cold front, and then again about two or three days behind the passage of the front. Well, they may know what theyâ€™re talking about! My two-man party today experienced a good pre-frontal bite, managing to box their full limits of both speckled trout and of redfish. Nice job guys - way to go!






​
*Capt. Todd Jones* - We took pictures of two of the very few from today. Mother Nature and the blustery winds were the big winner, but these two smiles, and their fish, were too good not to share. Maybe Iâ€™ll figure â€˜em out tomorrow!






​
*Capt. Heath Borchert* - We had to allow time this morning to let the lightning settle down before we could start our day on the water. Once we got out there we discovered a couple huge redfish that we photographed (only one of which I could get to download). They were both beautiful fish, and Iâ€™m sure they were responsible for a couple lasting memories, as well!






​
*WEDNESDAY - Oct 10th*
*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - Man, today was a beautiful day! Our latest cool front rolled through yesterday and made this morningâ€™s air and skies cool, crisp, and refreshing. The fish seemed to be feeling good about things also, and they cooperated quite nicely for todayâ€™s party. My team of folks managed a great box of redfish today, and they released a lot of others along the way.






​
*Capt. Todd Jones* - â€œChicken or feathersâ€, as a friend of mine would say! Yesterday was mostly feathers, but a little more chicken today. First-time guests, John and Ryan, enjoyed a pretty solid day. North winds, new strategy, and better results made for a fun day on the water!

*THE SWEET SPOT​*The tides of October are known for producing some great redfish action, but never discount looking ahead to the possibility of experiencing a few epic fall trout encounters, as well. When it comes to fall trout fishing, thereâ€™s one particular basic tactic that coastal anglers should key-in on during this part of the year - learn to interpret noticeable changes in the bay floor. Itâ€™s at this time of the year when air temperature and water temperature can sometimes vary tremendously, and subtle differences in water depth, which may only be mere inches, can be the one element or factor that distinguishes your results on any given fall day.

As water temperatures continue to drop, large trout will progressively begin searching for a sweet spot in the water that adequately accommodates their preferred body temperature. Delicate depth changes in bottom contour are often very difficult to see in the prominent lower-light conditions of fall, and are best identified and read during midday light conditions when the sun is at its highest point in the daytime sky. If itâ€™s your goal this fall to fish where the big fish are, hone your skills now in learning to read-the-bottom.

A couple more keys to success will be for you to locate nervous baitfish or diving birds. Place yourself along shorelines consisting of patches of grass mixed with either shell, sand, or mud, and make special note of any schooling mullet in these areas. Look tight to the shoreline for redfish, and search for them in some of the more murky water covering the grass and mud. The trout will tend to be found over grass in the more decent green and clear water, but theyâ€™ll still prefer some of the sandier bottom structure at times.

*We wish to pass on our heartfelt prayers for all of those who have fallen victim to the destruction and turmoil caused by Hurricane Michael. It was just a little more than a year ago when we had to pack up everything we could in order to prepare to flee the dangerous approach of Hurricane Harvey - a situation that no one should have to experience. To all who will endure hardships and heartache in the months and years to come as a result of Hurricane Michael, we will remember you. - Prayers to all, and God bless!*

*NOW BOOKING 2018-19 DUCK HUNTS​*Along with the anticipation of this yearâ€™s daily limit for Pintail increasing to two per day, per hunter, there will be much more wing action available in the back lakes and along the bay front up and down Matagorda Island along the southern portions of Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay. There will be redheads (and lots of â€˜em!), widgeon, blue and green-wing teal, canvasback, bluebill, gadwall, and even the occasional cinnamon teal and mottled duck.

If thatâ€™s not enough to satisfy your waterfowl thirst, perhaps our latest addition to this yearâ€™s lineup of duck season tactics will entice you. Earlier this year we were fortunate enough to secure duck hunting privileges on a new piece of inland property, which is located just moments from the lodge and currently holds three freshwater ponds. Weâ€™re diligently working to complete seven more freshwater ponds prior to opening-day, and we look for this property to hold great potential for this yearâ€™s hunting guests.

The dates for our Texas south zone of the 2018-19 Duck Season are November 3-25, 2018, and then December 8, 2018 - January 27, 2019. For a first-class duck hunting experience along the mid-portion of the Texas Gulf Coast, look no further than Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina.

*BFL's GRASS ROOTS WADE FISHING w/LURES SPECIAL​*We're getting back to the basics by offering a special deal to all of the wading and artificial enthusiasts out there. When you book 3 wading with artificial bait trips in 2018, you will receive your 4th wading with artificial bait trip in 2018 FREE! 
- The 4th FREE trip ONLY includes one free full-day of wade fishing with artificial baits for 4 anglers in one boat.
- The 4th FREE trip does NOT include free lodging and meals.
- One full-day of wade fishing with artificial bait constitutes one trip toward your goal.
- All trips must be taken prior to December 31, 2018.
- Offer not valid on trips booked prior to April 1, 2018; only valid on trips booked between April 1, 2018, and December 15, 2018

*HEREâ€™S WHAT SOME RECENT GUESTS SAIDâ€¦​*_Every staff member I interacted with came across with sincerity, enthusiasm, patience, and had a willingness to make our visit memorable! Great food! Incredible facility! Great experience! - *Trey P. 10/10/18*

Everyone was especially friendly and helpful - always smiling! Capt. Buzz Dillon was the best fishing guide we could have asked for! My friend, Jenny, and I (two ladies) felt so comfortable with Capt. Buzz, and his knowledge of fish and great honey holes made our vacation so much more than we expected. We beat our husbands two days in a row (in our competition) by a landslide! Request Capt. Buzz, if you can - he's amazing! The food was delicious! They put so much work into making sure everything is prepared to perfection! We loved the house we stayed in! We didn't need a thing, and it was immaculately clean! Gorgeous views and beautiful setting. Thank you for the great time we had - I will be back! - *Valeria L. 10/10/18*

Kitchen and housekeeping staff are super friendly! They go out of their way to make sure you are happy, and that you have a great experience while at BFL. Excellent customer service! Best group of guides on the gulf coast! First-class group of guys! Boats are exceptionally clean. You can tell they take pride in their work. The Lodge's beds and pillows are better than most 5-star hotels. I have been enjoying BFL for close to twenty years, and they are a first-class lodge with a staff of some of the finest and hardworking people you will meet. Fishing with them is a treat, and is something I and my customers look forward to every year! - *Steve W. 10/9/18*_

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Thursday 0 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Some clouds this morning will give way to generally sunny skies for the afternoon. High 83F. Winds NE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday 10 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Abundant sunshine. High 87F. Winds ESE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Saturday 10 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Sunny along with a few clouds. High 87F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Sunday 20 % Precip. / 0.00 in* 
Except for a few afternoon clouds, mainly sunny. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 88F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Monday 40 % Precip. / 0.02 in*
Showers in the morning, then cloudy in the afternoon. High 72F. Winds NNE at 15 to 25 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Synopsis:* 
A weak to moderate offshore flow this morning will become easterly this evening then southeasterly Friday as surface high pressure moves east of the region. Weak to moderate onshore flow expected Saturday and Sunday. Moist atmospheric conditions will contribute to isolated showers and thunderstorms Saturday and Sunday. A cold front will move across the Waters Monday and trigger scattered showers and thunderstorms. Moderate to strong northeast flow will develop Monday after frontal passage. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 82.9 degrees
Seadrift 82.9 degrees
Matagorda Bay 80.1 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes *
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin*
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

*Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls
Reaction Strike Lures


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 10*

Pic 10


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 11*

Pic 11


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 12*

pic 12


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Oct 11, 2018 by Joey S. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Our day out o the water was a hard day due to weather, wind and freshwater conditions, but Capt. Cooper Hartmann was a professional - he never back down from the challenge! - Joey S. 10/11/18

Oct 11, 2018 by Wilson D. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Staff very easy to work with to arrange my trip for eight guys from Fort Worth. I liked the invoice system that you use to keep accurate track of expenses and payments. The lady that processed this for me was very friendly and helpful. Fished two days. Day one I fished with Capt. Todd Jones, and the second day with Capt. Stephen Boriskie. Both were very friendly and we enjoyed both days! - Wilson D. 10/11/18


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Taking the indoors to the outdoors*

There is something so captivating about the outdoor kitchen; the attention it offers our guests and the smiles this outdoor area produces. Photos by GM Randy Brown.


----------

